# Mini: DVR not found. Atlantic Broadband



## Chuck R (Feb 10, 2016)

I tried finding a specific answer to my question but couldn't.
I have a Romio (6 channel) and a Mini both provided by Atlantic Broadband on a MoCA network. I purchased a Mini from Amazon to connect to another TV in the bedroom. Here is what I did: 
1 Registered the Mini on my Tivo account. All 3 devices are shown and activated.
2. Connected the new mini, which downloaded updates as part of the set up.
3. I get through the set up until it says compatible DVR not Found v 70
4. Whole house map shows all 3 Tivo devices complete with names
5. Restarted Romio numerous times. Restarted Mini many times.
6. Switched the Atlantic Broadband Mini with the Amazon mini, same result. This confirms that the connection to Romio is good.
7. It has been 2 days since registering the Mini.

Contacted Tivo got 2 different answers. One said it will not work with cable company equipment even though Atlantic BB website says you can use your own equipment. Don't have much faith in their "techs". I don't have much faith in Atlantic Broadband either as I had to complete my Tivo installation myself after the installer spent 4 hours trying to figure it out. Getting good help is hit or miss. The members on this forum seem to be more knowledgeable. Just hoping I can get an answer. Thanks y'all!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chuck R said:


> I tried finding a specific answer to my question but couldn't.
> I have a Romio (6 channel) and a Mini both provided by Atlantic Broadband on a MoCA network. I purchased a Mini from Amazon to connect to another TV in the bedroom. Here is what I did:
> 1 Registered the Mini on my Tivo account. All 3 devices are shown and activated.
> 2. Connected the new mini, which downloaded updates as part of the set up.
> ...


Hi,
I have never heard of Atlantic Broadband, but of the other providers that do use Tivo equipment, usually Premieres with minis, none of them allow you to use retail minis with their DVR's. Only the minis you get from them via a monthly rental fee. 
I think you are interpreting "use your own equipment" too broadly to include adding retail minis to use with their equipment/ DVR's. I think the best place to get a definitive answer would be to get in contact with tech support at Atlantic Broadband.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

It does say on their website that you can use MOST TiVo DVR devices that were bought at a store ... I would give them a call to check and see if there is anything else that needs to be done to get it to recognize the new mini and that it is in fact okay to use your own.

https://atlanticbb.com/support/tivo


----------



## Warmart (Feb 7, 2016)

A retail Mini will not pair with an ABB supplied T6, I found this out the hard way. I ended up giving back their T6 and bought a Bolt. Of course then they couldn't program the cablecard and it took tons of calls and finally a truck roll for them to fix that - but that's a whole 'nother story.


----------



## Chuck R (Feb 10, 2016)

Warmart said:


> A retail Mini will not pair with an ABB supplied T6, I found this out the hard way. I ended up giving back their T6 and bought a Bolt. Of course then they couldn't program the cablecard and it took tons of calls and finally a truck roll for them to fix that - but that's a whole 'nother story.


Well, after speaking to ABB, I found that the retail Mini will not work with their equipment. Fortunately, Amazon has a liberal return policy.
I asked ABB rep about replacing the Roamio and getting a Bolt. She said it wouldn't work. I mentioned the cablecard and she said it still wouldn't work with their programming. 
I stay with ABB primarily for the fast internet speeds. As soon as there is a viable alternative, I will probably drop them and go with an OTA antenna and Roku box.
Thanks all for your responses.


----------



## Warmart (Feb 7, 2016)

Chuck R said:


> Well, after speaking to ABB, I found that the retail Mini will not work with their equipment. Fortunately, Amazon has a liberal return policy.
> I asked ABB rep about replacing the Roamio and getting a Bolt. She said it wouldn't work. I mentioned the cablecard and she said it still wouldn't work with their programming.
> I stay with ABB primarily for the fast internet speeds. As soon as there is a viable alternative, I will probably drop them and go with an OTA antenna and Roku box.
> Thanks all for your responses.


My Bolt worked fine once I had the proper m-card and it was paired and signaled properly. Only took 4 or 5 phone calls and a truck roll. All the tech did was get the magic person on the phone that knew what they were doing, and 1 minute later all was well. I'd highly recommend it but be aware that you'll end up paying more as you can't do an ABB bundle unless you use their equipment.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Warmart said:


> My Bolt worked fine once I had the proper m-card and it was paired and signaled properly. Only took 4 or 5 phone calls and a truck roll. All the tech did was get the magic person on the phone that knew what they were doing, and 1 minute later all was well. I'd highly recommend it but be aware that you'll end up paying more as you can't do an ABB bundle unless you use their equipment.


Hi,
On the face of it, that ABB practices seems to be in direct conflict with the FCC.
https://www.fcc.gov/media/cablecard-know-your-rights 
Look at the first bullet point.
https://www.fcc.gov/media/cable-tel...ts-regarding-cable-service#block-menu-block-4


----------

